# Builder in Eclipse



## modad (24. Jun 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche gerade in Eclipse einen zusätzlichen Project Builder an zu hängen, den ich in Python geschrieben habe.

Eclipse weigert sich allerdings:

Errors during build.
  Errors running builder 'Integrated External Tool Builder' on project 'DDPythonWeb'.
  Exception occurred executing command line.
  Cannot run program "C:\eclipseWorkspace\Python\src\cgi-bin-copy.py" (in directory "C:\eclipseWorkspace\DDWeb"): CreateProcess error=193, %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung


er erkennt das Python Programm nicht als Win32 Anwendung. Im Explorer lassen sich die Files ausführen, genau wie in der Eingabeaufforderung.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2008)

modad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Cannot run program "C:\eclipseWorkspace\Python\src\cgi-bin-copy.py" (in directory "C:\eclipseWorkspace\DDWeb"): CreateProcess error=193, %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung


Das ist eher eine Fehlermeldung deines Betriebssystems.


> C:\eclipseWorkspace\Python\src\cgi-bin-copy.py


Wenn du das in der Shell eingibst läuft es wohl auch nicht. Das Python Skropt musst du mit dem Python Interpreter starten.


----------



## modad (24. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > C:eclipseWorkspacePythonsrccgi-bin-copy.py
> 
> 
> Wenn du das in der Shell eingibst läuft es wohl auch nicht.



negativ. Wenn ich das in die Shell eingebe wird das Programm ausgeführt, darum wundert mich das verhalten von Eclipse ja auch so


----------



## Guest (24. Jun 2008)

Wenn ich den Aufruf des Py-Scriptes in eine *bat Datei packe, wäre Eclipse auch damit einverstanden:


```
@echo on
echo %1
C:\eclipseWorkspace\Python\src\cgi-bin-copy.py %1 %2
```

aber das ganze finde ich mehr als umständlich...

Wenn ich "python" vor das au zu führende Script schreibe geht es auch, kann ich Eclipse das mitteilen das er das als "python DATEINAME" ausführen soll?

Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2008)

> negativ. Wenn ich das in die Shell eingebe wird das Programm ausgeführt, darum wundert mich das verhalten von Eclipse ja auch so


Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Windows-Mensch, aber das ist dann irgendein Hack, bzw. eine Funktionalität der Shell.
Python Scripte sind, wie Java .class Dateien nicht ausführbar, also kann man sie auch nicht einfach an die Runtime übergeben.
Wie hast du den Builder denn registriert?


----------



## modad (24. Jun 2008)

Über die Projekt Properties, im "Builders", neues "Program" angelegt, das PyScript als Location ausgewählt, das Projekt als Working Directory, und 2 Parameter angegeben... wüsste auch nicht an welcher stelle ich ihm sagen muss das es sich um ein "phyton" Programm handelt...


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2008)

Das programm ist python, der Parameter das skript.


----------



## modad (24. Jun 2008)

*an den Kopf schlag*

natürlich...da sagst du was  . Das mir das nicht selber aufgefallen ist..^^ so gehts natürlich:

Programm Location: die "python.exe"

also Parameter: das Skript das ausgeführt werden soll, + eventuell zusätzliche Parameter


it works !

Vielen dank für dein investierten Gehirnschmalz!


----------

